# Dream bow



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Got mine already.

*Hoyt Trykon XL*

The only thing it needs is better strings.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Elite GT500 70#, 29"
CX Aramid KV arrows
QAD Containment dropaway
G5 Outdoors Optix LE 5 pin sight
2 piece Octane Quiver
Limsaver modular stabilizer


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Haven't built it yet, but...*

It would be long and strong. About 70"-72" long. It would most likely bend the full length, with a slightly deepened handle- deepened with leather. About 85# or so, with good cast, and accurate. It would be very tough and durable. And quiet. Something tough, like Osage, hickory, or black locust. Probably a slightly modified ELB. Tough tip overlays for both beauty, and to aid in durability if used to balance me when stalking. An all aorund perfect bow.


----------



## TNbowslayer (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Hoyt Seven37
Extreme RT-1000 Sight
Muzzy Zero Effect Rest (which i have)
Fuse 10 Inch Stabilizer (which i have)

2. Black Elite Z-28
Black Sure-Loc QC1 Sight
Muzzy ZE Rest
Black/Red Posten Stabilizer
Black/Red Strings


One day... :wink:


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

pse x7 gray riser black limbs red cams 
surelock supreme super-D scope 4x lens 
posten 28 in orange flames 
kolby spike release


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

hoyt katera #70
qad hd fall away
trophy ridge matrix 5 pin or hha
fuse sidekick
limb saver ultras
fuse string silencers
g5 meta peep
scott doule caliper grip release.
ce maxima hunter arrows
crimson talon xt broadheads.
crimson turbine feildpoints.

thats my dream bow now i just need the money.


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

dream bow is a pse with a bunch of new archery products stuff!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Got mine already!:wink:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

My current spot bow;

black Elite Z28
Shibuyi Ultima Carbon with custom spoe and lens
30 in Posten
Vital Kazaway rest
Easton A/C/C's


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

got mine. and when i grow out of it, i gana get the alpine silverodo sabre. but i want a 24in carbon impact stabilizer


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

wow first recurve,
W&W inno
W&W winex/inno limbs
W&W WS600 sight
W&W HMc stabilizer set up
W&W tab, arumgaurd
Soma chest protector
shoe lace fingersling
easton X10s
W&W case

i know i know im a W&W freak but i love their stuff, got an inno on the way


----------



## shooterdom (Jan 6, 2008)

*dream bow*

1.PSE X-FORCE 7
2.BOWTECH GUARDIAN
3.HOYT ULTA-ELITE

yet to obtain any of the above:tongue:


----------



## Hoyt124 (Jul 6, 2008)

Pse X-force ss 50-60#


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

see my sig =]


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*already got mine*

a jet black hoyt ultraelite with truball axcel sight bar and classic scope housing with 4x lens, nap quicktune with lizard toung, easton cobalts 2312's, winners choice string, and all doinker stab set up with one side bar. scott longhorn backtension. I love it!!!


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

Hoyt124 said:


> Pse X-force ss 50-60#


atta boy now you know how to pick a bow :wink:


----------



## Viper37 (Aug 11, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> Let's hear em. Brand, model, ideal sight, stabilizer, arrows, quick realese.


I have my dream setup.

PSE Laser, 48.5lb
Toxonics 3550 w/ Fiber pin
Doinker 27" stabilizer
ACC's and X7's.
Tru-Ball release.


----------

